
The Science of Standing in Line - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-science-of-standing-in-line-1475850601?mod=e2fb
======
dandermotj
For those who are interested in the actual implementation of these models
check out simmer in R, SimPy in Python or SimJulia in Julia. Simmer was just
released recently and has excellent examples/tutorials [0] for an
introduction.

[0] [http://r-simmer.org/articles/](http://r-simmer.org/articles/)

------
ozzy6009
One result worth noting is that checkout line speed is faster when each worker
has their own line.
[http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~yrosokha/docs/Humans%20Are%20Not%...](http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~yrosokha/docs/Humans%20Are%20Not%20Machines%20-%20Impact%20of%20Queueing%20Design%20on%20Service%20Time.pdf)

------
eatbitseveryday
Article from NPR in 2010 where Professor Richard Larson was interviewed
directly on the same subject[1] and even mentioned in the WSJ article, too.

[1]
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1301208...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130120883)

------
Sam_Harris
Pay wall!

~~~
Coincoin
Click the "web" link at the top of this page. This will lead you to the Google
search result for that article. From there, there won't be any pay wall as it
is against Google's SEO rules.

~~~
fegu
Same paywalled result. If everything you found on Google was open then
paywalls wouldn't exist.

